

Free version of Ruby in Steel - qhoxie
http://antoniocangiano.com/2008/10/06/free-version-of-ruby-in-steel/

======
jhancock
Although I generally am happy with TextMate, an IDE would be useful for some
tasks, especially debugging and code browsing/refactoring. I wish something
like Ruby in Steel was available for OS X and Linux. I know there are eclipse
and netbeans IDEs. They really suck. Other small players don't build a nice
product either; I've tried them all.

I would pay money for a solid OS X and/or linux based graphic debugger and
"Smalltalk-style" code browser for ruby.

